
Ask HN: What Covid-related problems can technology solve? - eriktrautman
It&#x27;s not the solution to everything but there must be a wide range of domain-specific challenges that people are facing on the ground where better technology <i>can</i> help.
======
mtmail
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/)
tries to list many such projects.

